# Field trials vs Hunt test



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Ive never seen a field trial but ive seen a lot of set ups. I was just wondering how well a field trial dog would do after running trials for a few years would do in a AKC or UKC hunt test. I know the marks and blinds are a lot farther in field trials so would a FT dog over run marks or would you think he would nail them being the great markers they are.? Would the test be cake walk for the dogs or would the distants throw them off?Im just woundering how yall train with the FT dogs


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

They would have no problem. Ask Lyle Steinman.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

FC-AFC-MHR Westwinds Bold tiger had no problem.

He was placed in a gundog/hunt test environment as a retirement home....


I could be wrong but he was the first titled (FC/AFC) to title in the gun dog world.......

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=395

Randy


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

I think it takes adjusting your training. I saw the great Roy McFall at several NAHRA tests in Alaska with a very accomplished field trial dog or two and he initially failed the tests. Later in the summer he was passing. Took some tweaking.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

chesaka said:


> I think it takes adjusting your training. I saw the great Roy McFall at several NAHRA tests in Alaska with a very accomplished field trial dog or two and he initially failed the tests. Later in the summer he was passing. Took some tweaking.



One of those dogs was Jag...FC AFC Hiwood Jaguar MH


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's safe to say it's a lot easier to take a FC/AFC and make a MH than it is to take a MH and make a FC/AFC.....


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Linda Harger's Yakity, Bruce Mitchell's Deck, Billy Smith's Tiger, Scott Martin's Canvasback and Kurt Bertram's Blaze all made the transition and had bench championships too!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Pat Puwal said:


> Linda Harger's Yakity, Bruce Mitchell's Deck, Billy Smith's Tiger, Scott Martin's Canvasback and Kurt Bertram's Blaze all made the transition and had bench championships too!


Asking a question..

Not questioning you.

These dogs had a FC/AFC, bench CH. as well as a MH??

That is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Rnd said:


> Asking a question..
> 
> Not questioning you.
> 
> ...


DC/AFC Gambler's Dilwyn Stacked Deck MH WDQ
DC/AFC Genny's Yakity Yak Don't Talk Back MH WD
DC/AFC Distagon MH
DC/AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH WDQ

Not familiar with Blaze. Pat will know.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Rnd said:


> Asking a question..
> 
> Not questioning you.
> 
> ...



Chessies,
what-da-you expect ;-)


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it would be much easer for a field trial dog to master, then a master to get a title in a field trial.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> Chessies,
> what-da-you expect ;-)


I won't even stir that pot....... Still an accomplishment,,,,,,,,,They needed the FC ,, not easy 

Randy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> One of those dogs was Jag...FC AFC Hiwood Jaguar MH


I don't believe Jag ever failed a hunting test. Roy's two later dogs Dice and Piper I believe both have. They didn't title either.

FC/AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog MH
FC/AFC Whitewater Plourdes Ms MH 

Neither ever failed a hunting test regards,


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

FC AFC downtown dusty brown titled MH and HRCH. I believe he passed a couple of master nationals as well as UKC Grands.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

We have been fortunate to have FTCH & HRCH. Meadowoods Mr. Luke did very well in HT game after we retired him from FT. He is also an excelent duck & pheasant hunting dog. It just take a little time to redirect their focus to shorter distances. Labs are a very adaptable breed . Have fun with your dog.


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

FC AFC Ironweeds Hi Bird Shooter MH MNH ( 2X National Amat Qualifier)


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a VERY talented 3 year old (derby list & QAA) with me right now for “switching gears” to run Hunt tests ... The “issues” we have all revolve around the simple _*excitement*_ factor of the hunt test set ups vs/ FT. 

i.e: walk ups, lots of duck calls, faster cadence of guns (not be able to Show the gunners), swinging wide with the gun, and the SHORT flyer station ... there are a lot of factors in a test that play a part in the dog’s performance - the marks may not be as long or “meaty” but IMHO its a different world entirely from an adrenaline perspective when dealing with a high octane FT dog.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> Chessies,
> what-da-you expect ;-)


That is what I expect!


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

runnindawgz said:


> I have a VERY talented 3 year old (derby list & QAA) with me right now for “switching gears” to run Hunt tests ... The “issues” we have all revolve around the simple _*excitement*_ factor of the hunt test set ups vs/ FT.
> 
> i.e: walk ups, lots of duck calls, faster cadence of guns (not be able to Show the gunners), swinging wide with the gun, and the SHORT flyer station ... there are a lot of factors in a test that play a part in the dog’s performance - the marks may not be as long or “meaty” but IMHO its a different world entirely from an adrenaline perspective when dealing with a high octane FT dog.


Oh, no, you didn't...I can't wait for the replies.;-)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Rnd said:


> FC-AFC-MHR Westwinds Bold tiger had no problem.
> 
> I could be wrong but he was the first titled (FC/AFC) to title in the gun dog world.......
> 
> Randy


Jack Unbehaun's CFC Truckee's Travler (?) was probably the first FT titled dog to get a NAHRA MHR.

Maybe "junbe" can fill us in on titles and dates.

Truckee was a really nice dog but was a little weak on trailing.

Bold Tiger was also a wonderful dog in FTs' and NAHRA. Very nice looking in his prime. He ran the 1993 NAHRA Invitational as a senior citizen.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

HT should be no problem for a FT dog except for the one's that "live on the edge" on the line. Steadiness is a big part of the HT game.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't see where the OP said anything about an FC, just a field trial dog. There's quite a range there.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Big Suh said:


> FC AFC downtown dusty brown titled MH and HRCH. I believe he passed a couple of master nationals as well as UKC Grands.


Dusty never passed a grand I believe. HRCH yes!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

_"Howard - 

FC/AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog MH
FC/AFC Whitewater Plourdes Ms MH 

Neither ever failed a hunting test regards"_

It's only because of the drills we did with the little black diversion dog.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

zeus3925 said:


> HT should be no problem for a FT dog except for the one's that "live on the edge" on the line. Steadiness is a big part of the HT game.


Ok.. I will try to be serious now... My Princess Darla started in hunt tests. I got sucked into FT because of my silly friend Howard.. She has won an open and has a couple of other AA points. Her puppy child Spanky, has a tendency to creep and break, (this of course is due to my fine training as well as her mother passing on the awesome creeping gene). I wouldn't put Spanky in a hunt test because she is high enough, and I am trying for AA titles... She also doesn't love short birds and would probably over run some.. But alas, I miss hunt tests because they are so festive for the dogs.. 

It is much easer to train for hunt test than FT in my opinion...


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Are yall saying that FT dogs are nor expected to be as steady as HT dogs? Sorry, I am not well read on the differences in the two types.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Open Win!!!*



DEDEYE said:


> ...My Princess Darla started in hunt tests. I got sucked into FT because of my silly friend Howard.. She has won an open and has a couple of other AA points.



I didn't know that. FANTASTIC! congratulations.



> I miss hunt tests because they are so festive for the dogs..


Well said! I guess they'd both be better if you could eliminate the people 



> It is much easer to train for hunt test than FT in my opinion...


No argument there. It's a question of what greases your crank.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I've run my AA dog in HTs - he has 3 passes so far on limited entries. I pretty much have to whisper his name when I send him other wise he will do his billy goat impression and go long and we did nothing special to convert to HTs other than practice a walk up or two and introduce a duck call - we have only run my club's HT since I end up working it, he's 9 now so we are going to knock out the last few passes he needs this May just for fun, he so loves duck calls! But know he is still training for AA work and the HTs we are gonna run this Spring are sandwiched in between FT weekends.

I think converting from FTs to HTs is super easy if you have a dog who is not on the edge and has good OB.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Cut em Shelby said:


> Are yall saying that FT dogs are nor expected to be as steady as HT dogs? Sorry, I am not well read on the differences in the two types.


The dog in my avatar ran only field trials until he was four or five. He was QAA but was having a hard time stepping up to the all age stakes. He never broke once in years of running field trials, but he broke six times in a row when we switched to hunt test. The set up between hunt test and field trials is very different, at least it was back then. In field trials you calmly heel your dog out of the holding blind and walk up to the "line" or mat, where you have all the time in the world (usually), to sit your dog and point out all the guns (in white coats and usually out there a fair bit), before signally yo the judge that you are ready. That's the way we train, day after day, set-up after set-up, so the dog is used to the cadence of the whole thing.

When I just put him in Master with very little training, Cody about jumped out of his skin on our first walk up. Picture his reation when all of a sudden hidden guys at very close distance started blowing duck calls, throwing and shooting. Cody broke out there and would have caught that first bird in the air if the next guy across the field a bit hadn't blown his duck call, thrown a duck and shot his gun, whereby Cody broke across the field for that one, but before he got there the hidden flyer station went off so he broke on that one, his eyes were spinning like pin wheels, I yelled SIT!!!, which he did. The judges told me controlled breaks weren't allowed in Master, so please pick up your dog. I thanked him for calling that a controlled break as it was the most out of control thing I had ever seen.

Mark Henry solved Cody's breaking problem and he went on to pass six straight Masters without a break or a creep. So yes FT dogs are expected to be as steady as hunt test dogs, it's just that FTs are much more orderly and some hunt test set ups can be pretty wild and much closer to the line.

John


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, let me see if I get this right. FT dogs have long marks that are typically in the vacinity of a big white marker. The dog has to be able to run 400 yards to the big white marker, 4 times. HT dogs have shorter marks but the marks come out from behind blinds or out of nowhere and the dog has to be in control and steady or he/she fails. Interesting!!!


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks yall for replying. This is exactley what I wanted to hear. There a lot of different factors in HT that can throw off dogs of any caliber. I just wanted to hear some of yalls stories. Thanks for the read.
Tony


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

DonBrou said:


> Okay, let me see if I get this right. FT dogs have long marks that are typically in the vacinity of a big white marker. The dog has to be able to run 400 yards to the big white marker, 4 times. HT dogs have shorter marks but the marks come out from behind blinds or out of nowhere and the dog has to be in control and steady or he/she fails. Interesting!!!


Not sure what the point is.....and that "big white marker" is not alway there and doesn't always help. They still need to know where the bird is. They need to be in control and steady in FT also


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

DonBrou said:


> Okay, let me see if I get this right. FT dogs have long marks that are typically in the vacinity of a big white marker. The dog has to be able to run 400 yards to the big white marker, 4 times. HT dogs have shorter marks but the marks come out from behind blinds or out of nowhere and the dog has to be in control and steady or he/she fails. Interesting!!!


Well I don't think you got it quite right, but I agree the diference between field trials and hunt test is interesting. Personally I like both and my dogs enjoy running both, I just think running and suceeding in field trials is a much bigger challenge which is good and bad.

John


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there an FC AFC GRHRCH MNH UH anywhere is the world?


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Richard Meisemann said:


> Is there an FC AFC GRHRCH MNH UH anywhere is the world?


That would be one tired dog! And handler...


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> The dog in my avatar ran only field trials until he was four or five. He was QAA but was having a hard time stepping up to the all age stakes. He never broke once in years of running field trials, but he broke six times in a row when we switched to hunt test. The set up between hunt test and field trials is very different, at least it was back then. In field trials you calmly heel your dog out of the holding blind and walk up to the "line" or mat, where you have all the time in the world (usually), to sit your dog and point out all the guns (in white coats and usually out there a fair bit), before signally yo the judge that you are ready. That's the way we train, day after day, set-up after set-up, so the dog is used to the cadence of the whole thing.
> 
> When I just put him in Master with very little training, Cody about jumped out of his skin on our first walk up. Picture his reation when all of a sudden hidden guys at very close distance started blowing duck calls, throwing and shooting. Cody broke out there and would have caught that first bird in the air if the next guy across the field a bit hadn't blown his duck call, thrown a duck and shot his gun, whereby Cody broke across the field for that one, but before he got there the hidden flyer station went off so he broke on that one, his eyes were spinning like pin wheels, I yelled SIT!!!, which he did. The judges told me controlled breaks weren't allowed in Master, so please pick up your dog. I thanked him for calling that a controlled break as it was the most out of control thing I had ever seen.
> 
> ...



There are exceptions, John. I know of several FC/AFC's in this neck of the woods that would creep on every bird in every trial, Two of which gave a whole new meaning to the term "creep". They were, however, incredibly good markers in spite of it. I guess the judges were able to overlook their unsteadiness, somehow. Absolutely no way they could pass a hunt test, from what I saw. -Paul


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Have ran, passed, and titled (MH, MHR & HRCH) an on the edge FT (derby-Qaul) chopper pup, failed him some as well. It was a wild ride to say the lease all about finding his balance, ex he cannot run back to back HRC or NAHRA tests, and if you put him in an Upland, nothing else for the weekend, maybe nothing else for the next 2 weeks . Line manners and control is the issue, and while he can hold it together for a weekend test, this dog will never make the first mark @ the grand, probably wouldn't even make it to the bucket. But he can do the NAHRA invitational and could probably hold it together for the AKC master nationals, although I'd probably die of exhaustion before the week concluded. The easier venues for him to run could be listed as AKC then NAHRA then UKC, simply because that seems to be the least to greatest emphasis on line manners and control. Also the least to greatest excitement at the line. HRC Upland being the worst .

Still it all depends on the dog, have seen FT dogs go out fail the first 45 yr blind and never see a HT mark, have seen them be calm and do real well, have seen HT dog go and Jam or even place in a Qual with owners that have never ran nor trained for them. It's true that some venues place more empathsis on particular characteristic than others, but there are many talented and truly finished dogs who can do it all and do quite well in any venue. Whether you'll ever find an owner-handler with the time or interest to do it all would be the bigger issue, FTs require a huge amount of time and focus even if you have a talented dog. An FC-AFC titled dog is more of a lifestyle, it's not a title you can usually get in a few weekends, and if a dog could I doubt the owner would be much interested in running hunt tests .


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

paul young said:


> There are exceptions, John. I know of several FC/AFC's in this neck of the woods that would creep on every bird in every trial, Two of which gave a whole new meaning to the term "creep". They were, however, incredibly good markers in spite of it. I guess the judges were able to overlook their unsteadiness, somehow. Absolutely no way they could pass a hunt test, from what I saw. -Paul


Yep, I got to watch Cosmo, Ninja and some other notables that could mark the eyes off a potato at 350 yards without ever seeing the bird go down as they were way out in front of the handler, locked on the flyer. That said I not sure but think FC-AFC Ninja ran quite a few hunt test and did well, I know he did well in the ESPN Super Retriever Series.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

DonBrou said:


> Okay, let me see if I get this right. FT dogs have long marks that are typically in the vacinity of a big white marker. The dog has to be able to run 400 yards to the big white marker, 4 times. HT dogs have shorter marks but the marks come out from behind blinds or out of nowhere and the dog has to be in control and steady or he/she fails. Interesting!!!


The "big white marker" is sometimes retired so it is not there when the dog is running to the mark. Also, a dog that runs to the "big white marker" and hooks it to find the bird should score lower, all other things being equal, than the dog that marks and runs straight to the bird. We won't discuss the dog going behind the "big white marker."

I have a dog who could charitably be described as "on the edge," so I am terrified of the result when we start doing some testing this spring. I have recently gotten him on the under control side of the edge; otherwise we would not even be considering running. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sometimes that "big white marker" isn't so big...I think the use of white in a FT is misunderstood by many who have not trained to such a level and/or participated in the venue. I admit I didn't get it until I switched from HT to FT.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

DonBrou said:


> Okay, let me see if I get this right. FT dogs have long marks that are typically in the vacinity of a big white marker. The dog has to be able to run 400 yards to the big white marker, 4 times. HT dogs have shorter marks but the marks come out from behind blinds or out of nowhere and the dog has to be in control and steady or he/she fails. Interesting!!!


Field trial dogs are judged and "scored" on how they run to the birds, not the white coat which may or may not be there. Field trial dogs should mark falls regardless of the distance and do not have an automatic 400 yard run built in for every mark, if the birds is thrown at 50 yards then they go to the bird at fifty yards.
Not all FT dogs are wild and crazy and those that are generally only run one series, very few of the good ones are otherwise they would not be able to see and remember that long retired bird at 400yards and go put their face on it. The calmer you sit, the more you see, the better you mark and retrieve.
I have seen a lot bigger shows at the line judging HT than I have ever seen at a FT.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

If normal training is Field Trial set ups and you enter that dog in a Hunting Retriever test, a smart handler will do some training using hunting test set ups. In the past what I did was start out by doing a chaos drill: 

4 exposed guns at distances of 25-40 hards from the line. 
have each station duck call one at a time and/or all together
Run singles, take lots of time before you call for the mark, 
let the dog settle in, go slow and pick up the mark
the marks can be thrown as similar fashion to an ABCD

CAUTION: do not use this as a steadying drill - it's intent is to let the dog settle, focus in spite of all the chaos/confusion

Then do a few days of hidden guns, duck calls, breaking birds prior to running the HT


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You're not kidding. I don't think I'll ever get my dog steady enough to get through a hunt test. Those in your face flyers will kill us every time.
> Walt


LOL! Sweetie almost got that missed flyer that flew right over your heads at the line last year! I don;t think Ella would handle a HT at this time!!


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Richard Meisemann said:


> Is there an FC AFC GRHRCH MNH UH anywhere is the world?


Most folks with FC AFC's particularly National Qualifying would have little motivation to run hunt test. To take an established HT dog up to FC or AFC level is a real long shot. FC AFC HRCH Gator Pts Sweet Potato Pie would be one that ran HT first and then moved on, but they are few.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

JTS said:


> This may be close......
> 
> FC AFC SRSC HRCH MHR DAY'S END HILLVIEW SUPER SUE MH


Awesome awesome dog

http://www.superretrieverseries.com/features/SuperSue.php


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

JTS said:


> This may be close......
> 
> FC AFC SRSC HRCH MHR DAY'S END HILLVIEW SUPER SUE MH


Got to see this dog in person and man what a machine.


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

David McLendon said:


> Most folks with FC AFC's particularly National Qualifying would have little motivation to run hunt test. To take an established HT dog up to FC or AFC level is a real long shot. FC AFC HRCH Gator Pts Sweet Potato Pie would be one that ran HT first and then moved on, but they are few.


Mike Judas also had a exceptional dog, AFC HRCH Carronade's Lady Katherine MH. She was a HRCH at 12 months, she had accumulated 500 HRC points at 26 months old. She went on to rack up 28 AA points in 20 trials.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone want to guess who this Field Trail dog is smashing his one and only Master Test he ever ran in?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Mountain Duck said:


> Anyone want to guess who this Field Trail dog is smashing his one and only Master Test he ever ran in?


 Could be that nice yellow dog owned by that guy, Chad Baker


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmmm, tried to avoid water huh?

 :lol:


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Howard N;1064904Hmmmm said:


> If ever one could cross water and not get wet...it'd be this one!!


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

This is a little off topic but is there anywhere online where you can view the Super Retriever Series or shows like it?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

So, is it Trav? Great pic!


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I got the responses I was looking for to prove a point. All dogs are different. All handlers are different. All trainers whether amateur or pro are different. Everyone's perception is different. Everyone's goals are different. It's all about what works for you and your dog. Nothing more, nothing less. Thanks everyone for their input.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

DonBrou said:


> Well, I got the responses I was looking for to prove a point. All dogs are different. All handlers are different. All trainers whether amateur or pro are different. Everyone's perception is different. Everyone's goals are different. It's all about what works for you and your dog. Nothing more, nothing less. Thanks everyone for their input.


Yep, a good dog is a good dog regardless of venue or just plain hunting.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, it's Trav before he had any letters in front of his name! It was our first HT for the club at Chad's place. Made it look pretty easy!


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Rnd said:


> I won't even stir that pot....... Still an accomplishment,,,,,,,,,They needed the FC ,, not easy
> 
> Randy


Actually Randy they were/are DC-Dual Champions, they are all FC's, AFC's, bench CH's and Master Hunters. Also Kurt Bertram's "Blaze" should be added "DC-AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH"
It was a great time for Chessies as Decks, Blaze, Canvas and Tiger competed regularly against each other.

Ken Erikson


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

My first field dog started in hunt tests going all the way through from JH on up. I then started trials with him and he became AFC Glenhaven Devil's Advocate UDT MH OS FDHF. I was much younger and had more energy therefore the various titles. 

I also took two FC/AFC one Golden, one Lab---FC/AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet MH OS FDHD and FC/AFC Yellowstone's Dust Devil MH and went from field trials to hunt tests. They loved it. Have taken a lot of QAA dogs and put MH titles on them over the years. Hunt tests actually helped Twist learn to do much better check down birds at trials. The three dogs named qualified for various Nationals as well.

Bart and Twist thought the hunt tests were being put on for their own personal enjoyment and really had fun. There are some field trial competitors in the Southern California area that also run hunt tests with their competitive trial dogs. 

Glenda


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

Scott R. said:


> DC/AFC Gambler's Dilwyn Stacked Deck MH WDQ
> DC/AFC Genny's Yakity Yak Don't Talk Back MH WD
> DC/AFC Distagon MH
> DC/AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH WDQ
> ...



Blaze- DC AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH breeding my HRCH bitch to one of his sons this spring.. CH Port Side's Great Xpectations MH WDQ**


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, I was about ready to kill my wife's dog yesterday in training. I was working on pulling off short flyer to look long and since he has only hunted or run hrc he had no clue and just refused to look long. I was doing this for my other dog but man who'd a thunk it would be that tough to get him to look long.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

BrettG said:


> Well, I was about ready to kill my wife's dog yesterday in training. I was working on pulling off short flyer to look long and since he has only hunted or run hrc he had no clue and just refused to look long. I was doing this for my other dog but man who'd a thunk it would be that tough to get him to look long.



Poor little Yorkie! 


(hee hee!)


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

firehouselabs said:


> Poor little Yorkie!
> 
> 
> (hee hee!)


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea, but it a title yorkie.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Obviously you need to hold him up, or get him a stool, how can you expect a dog to look long if he can't see over the 1st bush


----------

